# MYSQL Hilfe



## Teambeta (27. August 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt eine richtige umfangreiche Shoutbox gebastelt daran liegts auch nicht
nur bin ich nicht gerade der beste coder und weiss nciht wenn ich einen eintrag lösche das die vohrige id von einem neuen eintrag übernommen wird anstatt einfach weiterzuzählen wie geht das ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. August 2005)

Wenn du mit ID den Wert eines AUTO_INCREMENT-Feldes einer DB meinst.... das geht nicht.
Der Wert dieser Felder wird von MYSQL bestimmt, und ist durch dich nicht beinflussbar.
Um die ID's neu zu sortieren, müsstest du die Spalte komplett löschen und neu anlegen.


----------



## hpvw (28. August 2005)

Die ID ist auch nicht zum durchnummerieren gedacht, sondern zur eindeutigen Identifikation (man denke dabei auch an plötzlich nicht eindeutige Fremdschlüssel, wenn man eine ID neu vergibt).
Wenn Du Einträge bzw. deren Zeilenposition zählen willst, kannst Du das im Query machen:
	
	
	



```
SELECT
  t1.id,
  t1.feld1,
  t1.feld2,
  COUNT(t2.id) AS zeilennummer
FROM Tabelle AS t1
LEFT JOIN Tabelle AS t2
  ON (t1.id>t2.id) # <- hier jeweils das gleiche Feld, 
GROUP BY t1.id     #    wie im ORDER BY verwenden
ORDER BY t1.id
```
Gruß hpvw


----------



## heddesheimer (28. August 2005)

Geht nicht, wie du schon erfahren hast. Eine etwas ausführlichere Begründung findest ud hier:
http://www.heddesheimer.de/coaching/auto_increment.html

Gruß Marian


----------

